
Germany's Corona Warn App goes online - idiliv
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.rki.coronawarnapp&hl=en
======
lutoma
iOS: [https://apps.apple.com/de/app/corona-warn-
app/id1512595757](https://apps.apple.com/de/app/corona-warn-app/id1512595757)

